# Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok This book is very expensive and hard to find. I has hoping that someone on here has a copy that I could borrow and scan into a PDF. This of course would be a download that all can get. Since this book is no longer in publication and becoming scarce I would like to preserve it with a digital copy and the PDF would allow anyone to browse/read the book without forking up hundreds for it. 

I will pay for shipping costs and I will treat it with the utmost care. I have a few hundred books and I make sure to not even crack the binding to ensure they last longer. Thanks!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Is this the MRN book? I'd love to see a copy and appreciate your intentions to share with others but I would be concerned with copyright issues. Steve


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> Is this the MRN book? I'd love to see a copy and appreciate your intentions to share with others but I would be concerned with copyright issues. Steve


Stephen, yes it is MRN's book. I agree that I would be concerned about copywrite issues. While I think it would be awesome I also think that it woulld not turn out good.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree - while I understand MRN does not publish for profits I do assume that he would not be happy with the "borrowing" of his book for mass release.

I know the book is expensive however I would buy a box less of cigars and buy it. I is a great resource and definately worth the price.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I do understand the concern for worries about copyrighted material but lets be frank here, lets have a show of hands of people here that have things on their computer's that they shouldn't have. Music, movies, ebooks, software, etc. 

I have amassed a rather large library of ebooks (in the thousands) and whenever I find a book that I like or appreciate, I will buy the hardcopy of it. Reading something on your computer doesn't compare to being able to hold a tangible copy of it in your hands and enjoying it. 

I also believe that it would not really hurt sales of the remaining copies because the people out there that have the kind of money needed to buy this book will for the most part buy it because why settle for a e-copy of it. Those that would just rely on the ebook are more likely to have no real intention of purchasing it (because of price) and it would be no different than borrowing a friend's copy.

If I am able to get my hands on a copy and you download the ebook version of it and use it quite often, then I would recommend buying a copy of it. 

There are a lot of good cigar books out there that have gone out of print and I would like to start an effort to make digital copies available so people don't have to shell out huge amounts of cash for copies or settle for editions that are in such bad condition that the binding is barely holding together. 

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree with you to a point I have downloaded music in the past - mostly now watch it on youtube as I am to lazy and impatient to wait for a download.

If you were asking to download Jay-Z songs I would probably ignore this however since it is MRN we are talking about - someone who has brought much to our little hobby and as such I will support him. 

Just like I support my local B&M, cigar mags, cigarmony etc. This is small community and if we do not support those that support it and that give to it we are doing ourselves a diservice.

Maybe I feel different about MRN but he is BOTL and as such I will not "steal" from him no more then I would steal from you. 

Cigar smokers are few and far between and as such we need to stick together.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

As has been said in this thread, the book is out of print. The author has already profited everything they will from sales of the book. Nearly all of the copies currently available are from private sellers or used book dealers, the author would gain nothing from the sale. In fact, the increased proliferation of the authors work through a digital copy would probably only serve to make his name more widely known, and increase the sales of any future works. Having said all of this, it would obviously still violate copyright laws to create a digital copy of the work without permission.

On a strange side note: If you happen to be fluent in German, the Deutsch copy is far cheaper.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

This sounds like one good book.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

K Baz said:


> I agree with you to a point I have downloaded music in the past - mostly now watch it on youtube as I am to lazy and impatient to wait for a download.
> 
> If you were asking to download Jay-Z songs I would probably ignore this however since it is MRN we are talking about - someone who has brought much to our little hobby and as such I will support him.
> 
> ...


Agree 150%.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> As has been said in this thread, the book is out of print. The author has already profited everything they will from sales of the book. Nearly all of the copies currently available are from private sellers or used book dealers, the author would gain nothing from the sale. In fact, the increased proliferation of the authors work through a digital copy would probably only serve to make his name more widely known, and increase the sales of any future works. Having said all of this, it would obviously still violate copyright laws to create a digital copy of the work without permission.
> 
> On a strange side note: If you happen to be fluent in German, the Deutsch copy is far cheaper.


FYI, word on the street is a 2nd book is in the works.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Tarks said:


> FYI, word on the street is a 2nd book is in the works.


Anyone have more information on this? A new updated book on CC's would be great because everything out there is at least 3 or 4 years old.

One of the reasons why I wanted to scan out of print books is because they are out of print and the authors is no longer receiving royalties and this would be a way to ensure their survival. Once something makes it's way onto the internet, it finds a permanent home.

Also, does anyone know MRN's email address?

I really do mean no disrespect to him or his work. I just don't like the price gouging sellers are doing with the rest of the copies simply because they are whats left.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

after 8 years i still reference it often...i dont agree with many of the tasting notes and find his minimom aging times wayyyy to short but the data in it(sizes lengths etc)is the best available.

trevor basically has digitized "aieoprhc" here...

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm

except it is kept up to date whereas the book remains stuck in '02.

derrek


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

dvickery said:


> after 8 years i still reference it often...i dont agree with many of the tasting notes and find his minimom aging times wayyyy to short but the data in it(sizes lengths etc)is the best available.
> 
> trevor basically has digitized "aieoprhc" here...
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Tarks said:


> FYI, word on the street is a 2nd book is in the works.


This "word on the street" thing has been said for a very very long time. I know - I used to say it. :-|


----------

